# SS Health foods ltd!!!!



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

Please stick with the sponsors on the board or your known suppliers. I made the mistake today of ordering off the above bandits. It was highly amusing but as for customer service, wow, they were terrible.

I ordered a few products this morning off them, then the woman told me to email to be added to the mailing list. I emailed and the reply i received said that I hadnt placed an order but they would add me anyway.

After much info I had given them about my order, they still stated I hadnt ordered. I was very confused. So I called up and the woman was still on, thank god. She told me my order had been shipped.

So, I emailed whoever back saying it had been shipped etc. They then told me I should have stated that I had called the order in, not over the website. But why would i email if I had done it over the website, they add you to the mailing list automatically, the woman even told me this.

Anyway, I then got scarcastic and got barred from emailing them. Just thought i would let you all know about this. I will be looking at the board sponsors and my normal supplier only now!!!

:lol:


----------



## julian coleman (Sep 4, 2006)

ive used the above for well over a year and never had a problem and prices are very good.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

i have used them for over 7 hours, and they were terrible!!!

See if i get my order on time, i will keep you all updated.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

julian coleman said:


> ive used the above for well over a year and never had a problem and prices are very good.


x 2 - very good company IME:thumb:


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

ha, well maybe i rubbed em up the wrong way!!! Im like that, either way there customer services were not good to me.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Got my m stak from them. Awesome price and delivery.


----------



## The Quad Father (Oct 12, 2010)

Your not the only one to experience poor customer service from SS Healthfoods. They're cheap, but I'd never order from them again. I'll happily spend a couple of extra quid to not have to deal with the arrogant ****ers.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i have ordered from them and not had any problems. if you get added to their mailing list they send you offers, sometimes they sell protein bars nearly out of date- 12, for 3/4/5.99 and i used to stock up


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

You got barred from emailing them?! WFT did you say to achieve that? :lol:


----------



## GET SHRED (Sep 20, 2010)

I have ordered from this company for years and never had a single problem.

Their prices are great and my order has always been delivered the next working day :thumbup1:


----------



## The Quad Father (Oct 12, 2010)

They're fine so long as they or you don't make a mistake when ordering. They've messed up two of my orders, the first time I let it go. The second time, when it was clearly their fault, they were having none of it. In fact they were totally unhelpful and ****ing rude.


----------



## The Quad Father (Oct 12, 2010)

GET SHRED said:


> I have ordered from this company for years and never had a single problem.
> 
> Their prices are great and my order has always been delivered the next working day :thumbup1:


Mmmm first post and it's in defence of a company. You the owner or work there by any chance? (he hurriedly posts on other random topics to appear not to be) :laugh:


----------



## WhatTheSupp (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone ever been in their shop? Went in a few weeks back when I was in the area and there was no staff lol anyone could have helped themselves.

Pretty cheap just needed some creatine was around 7 quid for 300g or something, can't complain


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

used so many times no problem at all .. last time parcel force VAN got robbed in my area and parcell got lost they got in touch with parcel force next day i got replacement package through.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

I've used them quite a few times with no problems. Very sometimes have very good deals on short dated protein bars.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

The Quad Father said:


> Mmmm first post and it's in defence of a company. You the owner or work there by any chance? (he hurriedly posts on other random topics to appear not to be) :laugh:


he says with just 13 posts and slating said company...  :whistling:


----------



## poundcoin (Jan 30, 2010)

I used them a few times, seemed very cheap compared to some other sites mentioned on here. Had no problems


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

Will101 said:


> You got barred from emailing them?! WFT did you say to achieve that? :lol:


I cant remember now, but I got sarcastic on the emails.......the problem was the order was done over the phone and they were looking for emails from me......which the only ones they could find were me asking about my order.........they still send me special offers via email!

:lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I've used them before, never had any problems!


----------



## GET SHRED (Sep 20, 2010)

The Quad Father said:


> Mmmm first post and it's in defence of a company. You the owner or work there by any chance? (he hurriedly posts on other random topics to appear not to be) :laugh:


I'm nothing to do with this company and not defending them just saying i have only had good experiences with them.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

it was probably a one off, maybe I was slightly out of order.........in my day the customer was always right!! They did deliver the order on time etc......was pleased with that!


----------



## The Quad Father (Oct 12, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> he says with just 13 posts and slating said company...  :whistling:


I'm afraid I've not had time to rack-up 5699 posts, what with having sex with women and not attending Warhammer meetings...


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

WhatTheSupp said:


> Anyone ever been in their shop? Went in a few weeks back when I was in the area and there was no staff lol anyone could have helped themselves.
> 
> Pretty cheap just needed some creatine was around 7 quid for 300g or something, can't complain


I live local to the store in Whitely Bay, i go there and they are helpful and quite reasonable for prices.

I usually go there for my Gold Standand Casien (21quid)


----------



## WhatTheSupp (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah when she came out the lass was helpful just a bit funny nobody being there when I went in! is 21 quid for a little tub? Sounds a good price..


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

The Quad Father said:


> I'm afraid I've not had time to rack-up 5699 posts, what with having sex with women and not attending Warhammer meetings...


Having to claim to have sex with women to prove you're better than someone else eh? 

Anyway, I've used SSHealthFoods many times (despite each time feeling like a german secret police health freak!) and never had a problem. Very highly recommended.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ordered from them a few times and never had any problems.


----------

